# German Coarse Rye Bread



## Floridagirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Ingredients

250g  ( 8 ¾ oz)  all purpose flour

125g (4 1/3 oz)  coarse bruised wheat grain

250g  ( 8 ¾ oz)  coarse bruised rye grain

125g  (4 1/3 oz) sunflower kernels 

½ liter  (19 oz)  buttermilk

200g  (7 oz)  molasses

1 tbsp   salt              
1 pkg    dry yeast


The preparation time for this breaed is only about 10 min, .... but the baking time is 4 hours. But this should not keep you from trying, it's worth the wait! It' s a mouth watering authentic german dark whole grain bread.

In a large bowl combine the bruised grains and the flour. Add salt, sunflower kernels and the dry yeast. 1 pkg. dry yeast equals ¾ tbsp of dry yeast. Mix well. Now add the molasse syrup and the buttermilk and knead well until very soft dough result. The dough appears almost fluid. Thoroughly grease a baking tin and sprinkle with flour. Pour in the dough. Put it into the cold oven, set the rack on the middle rung. Bake for about 3 hours at 330 F. After 2 hours baking time cover the bread with parchment paper or aluminum foil. After 3 hours turn off the heat and let the bread cool down in the oven for another hour. Put the bread on a wire rack and remove the tin. To check if the bread is done knock on the bottom, if it sounds hollow, it’s done. Let cool completely on wire rack. Keep the bread in a plastic bag, stored in the refrigerator for up to 3 weeks.
Enjoy with butter, cheese or very thin sliced prosciutto.


Iris


----------



## jkath (Sep 1, 2005)

Sounds so yummy, Iris! I especially like idea of the sunflower kernels in it!


----------



## karaburun (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi,

oh yes, that is a very tasty bread. Here it is called "Schwarzbrot" (blackbread).

But you can also put in it: Pumkinkerns
                                    flax seed
                                    sesame seed

And it will be really good, if you use maltbeer instead of water... that told me a German baker...

greetings
Tanja


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 2, 2005)

and in bavaria it's called "Vollkornbrot"  

the version with the malt beer sounds good, I think I'll try that next time.

Grüsse
Iris


----------

